# WES Documents Confusion



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I need immediate help on the Marks Transcripts which need to be send out for the assessment , I'm from JNTU Kukatpally University.

*WES Mentions : What to Submit*

=========================================================================

1.	Clear, legible photocopies of all final or provisional degree certificates issued by the institutions attended
e.g. Bachelor, Master, Master of Philosophy, Postgraduate Diploma

AND

2.	All individual mark sheets indicating all subjects taken and marks obtained for all years of post-secondary study – issued by the institution responsible for conducting the examinations.


===========================================================================

JNTU issues a both semester wise & Consolidated Marks sheet mentioning all subjects studied upon completion of the 4 year course 

*My confusion is for point No.2 as mentioned above *

For WES assessment application:

Does single Consolidated Marks sheet mentioning all subjects will do ?

Or I need to submit all semester wise marks transcripts ?


Please help me out and Thank you very much in advance........


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

Can anybody please help me out? It's a fairly straight forward but critical query?


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

For WES assement, you would need to send transcripts of individual marks memo from each semester and also a transcript for consolidated marks memo.

Each transcript will cost you Rs.40 and it should not take more than 2-3 hours to get it from JNTU. However there is an application form to be filled which you can find in the university's website.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

yes you need to send marks card of each semester and what ever transcripts you have


----------

